# Jeremy's Journal - New Lawn



## Jeremy (Nov 5, 2018)

Hey lawn forum. I'm brand new to this and just starting with putting a new lawn in my house. I expect to learn a lot over the next few months from experience and any insight that I can get from the forum!

Thanks for looking and let me know if you have any ideas or questions.


Starting with the approx 1,500 sq. ft. area in the front of the house
Working on a plan to level the area and get ready for planting
Picked out Tall Fescue - SS1002 Tall Fescue Shade Blend from SeedSuperStore
No irrigation, planning on using an above ground sprinkler 
Current photos and soil test below


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! Looks like you've done your homework. Will be following along!


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 5, 2018)

*Measuring the area*

I decided to take a step back yesterday and do some measurements. I previously estimated the square footage of my yard based on a property survey diagram, so I wanted to measure it out for myself. I stopped over at Harbor Freight and picked up this 1000 ft Measuring Wheel for 9.64 after tax.

I used the tool to estimate this area to be about 1,696 sq. ft. Now that I have my measurements I feel more confident with shopping around for the right quantities of supplies I'll need to eventually plant the grass.



*How will I level the lawn?*

I can't make this totally flat because I have a hill in my yard, but I would like to even out the high and low spots. Especially where there are craters from tree and bush removal. I posted elsewhere on TLF for help on trying to figure out how to deal with this (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=11029).

Based on the response I got and after searching TLF for "harley rake", it seems like this is the best way to go because it will help with leveling and aeration all at once, while reducing the need to buy new topsoil. I am concerned about the fact that I have a slope in my yard which could make operating a harley rake more complicated (most of the videos I've seen on YouTube are showing people rake a flat surface, not on hills).

I am trying to find someone locally who has experience and access to harley/power box rakes. If I can't find someone, I may need to reassess before deciding if I want to rent and DIY, or go another route (e.g. renting a detaching rake and making lots of passes to see if it evens things out at all). I'm open to any thoughts on what I could do.

Here is a video from my other post showing what the yard looks like today:

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwUSZ9hihIk[/media]


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 5, 2018)

I have been cleaning up the front yard by sweeping it with a power sweeper and applying glyphosate to the vegetation (some zoysiagrass and weeds) to start killing everything. Right now it looks like a brown dirt desert and definitely the worst in my subdivision.

With my lawn reno planned for mid August to early September, I've been reaching out to many landscaping companies to find someone I can work with on grading the property and preparing for seeding.

Most landscaping and homeowners around me are saying that zoysia works out better in my area. So now I'm considering changing my plan. I found someone who provided me with good estimates for two different scenarios:

1. Grade the property, put a topcoat of compost for a seeding bed
2. Grade the property, spread 7 yards of compost, install 2200 square feet of zoysia sod (front and side yard)

I am reviewing lots of youtube videos to get more comfortable with the idea of sodding and establishing/maintaining the sod. It seems like a lot of work but so does seeding and keeping fescue green in our NC weather. Will make the final decision this week.


----------

